# Worst betta bowls ever!!!



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

I cant believe some people would actually think that a fish can live in any of these!! :evil: :evil: :evil: the hexagon shaped one hold ONE PINT of water!!! IMO a Betta needs AT LEAST a half gallon of water. not only are these bowls too small, none have lids, so the Betta could jump out! I can't believe they actually even SELL these! :evil: :evil: :evil: anyone who would keep a Betta in these bowls obviously didn't do ANY research before buying it!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

BOOO!!!

Not the worst by far...there's an iPod speaker with built in betta bowl, and even a purse that has two bowls on either side for bettas >:[


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i saw the ipod speaker one, the ipond, it's awful.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

This makes me VERY angry. I don't understand how people think that those could possibly be okay. Those poor bettas barely have enough room to turn around. :evil: Gah, people should do more research to understand how horrible those things are!! :evil: I went to the orthodontist today, and I was talking to my mom about bettas and the lady who was going to talk to me about braces (ugh, braces) heard me. We ended up talking about bettas and I explained how the small bowls and stuff are horrible for the bettas and she said she was going to tell people. That made me happy.


----------



## peaches3221 (Jun 1, 2010)

i know! it's awful. i once saw a sign at walmart by the bettas that said: "bettas thrive in small containers" and explained how bettas live in "puddles" in thailand. well, those puddles are actually HUGE rice paddies that are shallow but very large. :evil: :evil: :evil: grrrrrrr...


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

A common myth is that bettas live in small puddles and like small tanks. Truth is they live in small sections of VERY large ponds and rivers, like lets say a buffalow hoofprint that has water leading into it from the main pond. A betta in a huge tank will be happy but quickly tire out from patroling his home. My pet/breeders are kept in 1 gallon critter keepers with gravel and plants. Since my bedroom/breeding room is very warm heat is no issue and I clean very often.

I reccomend AT LEAST 2.5 gallons with heating and filtration. It's small enough for your betta to feel secure and patrol his home and big enough not to worry about water quality as much.

These bowls also don't have lids...BETTAS JUMP!!!


----------



## naturegirl243 (Aug 1, 2010)

peaches3221 said:


> i know! it's awful. i once saw a sign at walmart by the bettas that said: "bettas thrive in small containers" and explained how bettas live in "puddles" in thailand. well, those puddles are actually HUGE rice paddies that are shallow but very large. :evil: :evil: :evil: grrrrrrr...


This sounds like what people told me awhile ago that "bettas thrive in dirty water" who would think such a stupid thing.


----------



## JKfish (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw the second one with the ruffled top being sold at Pet Supplies Plus not that long ago. When I saw it, and picked it up, I got really depressed just thinking about it. It was tiny, and could fit in the palm of my hand. :'(


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

I honestly cannot believe that someone would this it is okay to put an animal in there. I would put a plant or a candle in some of those bowls, definately not a fish. :evil:


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

omg! I have the second bowl and it's in my bathroom......with FAKE fish lol. Never even dreamed of putting a betta in that!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG!! i hate betta bowls, but i couldnt help bursting out laughing when i saw the second one, the one with ruffles, because my cousin's betta lives in the same one! I'm giving him a 2 gallon thingie i have though for christmas. Lets hope his betta doesnt grow until then! Right now he has a really small fuchsia & white dragon double tail. Its only 1 inch, and GORGEOUS. I hope it continues to survive in the little bowl until Christmas when i give him the new bowl.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Lord those are terrible, yet you can pretty much buy them EVERYWHERE. They're no better than the cups the poor guys are housed in. 

When I bought Jeffery for Roommate this weekend, the lady who rung me up was in awe that I had a 2 gallon setup waiting for him back home! She said most people don't get something that BIG because the fish are used to living in PUDDLES :evil: I can't understand how people can think that smaller is better for any living thing. Would you rather live in a bathroom stall or a house???

2.5 and 2 gallons for my currently cycling setup and Jeffery's setup, I'd never go any smaller. Even at 2 gal it's still fairly small and good in limited shelf/table space, and the fish adores the amount of space he has.


----------



## meeka (Jul 1, 2010)

Thats soooo sad. One of the pet shops in my area have them all lined up in glass jars and another one in teeny tiny takeaway containers all stacked on top of each other.

No wonder people think its ok to keep them in vases and stuff when they see this in the stores.

At least our ones have lovely homes :-D


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Oh I know right? I was at the LPS today with my friend to pick up some more conditioner for her boy and I was holding this monstrosity [below] in my hand when a employee came up to me and told me she liked that torture box because it was 'neat' to see two so close like that. 

I told her I thought it was a disgusting box I'd never put my baby in alone let alone two. XD She looked a bit startled but... really now >>;; _ (On that note I wasn't rude about it, I just was honest but kind) _


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

...








Someone calls this art?


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

Those are all horrifying.. :c Just as bad as the half-spheres you can mount on your wall..


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Poor guy/s!!! 

I would LOVE to find a male veil tail in that shade of blue (the one in the light bulb thingy), but can't seem to find one! 

BTW, how do you get him out of that thing to clean it?????


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> Poor guy/s!!!
> 
> I would LOVE to find a male veil tail in that shade of blue (the one in the light bulb thingy), but can't seem to find one!
> 
> BTW, how do you get him out of that thing to clean it?????


Probably can't. Afterall according to petstores tell everyone "bettas dont need very much food, once or twice a month is ok." and "they thrive in dirty water and as long as its above freezing their ok."


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

@Reyes; omfg, the 'above freezing' thing is EXACTLY what the guy told my mother when she asked if I really needed to buy a heater. >.> Thank goodness I did my research.


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

Petstores are horrible.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

These bowls are awful!!!!!! I'm seen the one with the ruffled top at the fair( the goldfish game) and at my lps they sale their bettas IN them!!!! They also carge extra for the dumb bowl. I can't believe they have to nerve to do that!!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I have seen those bowls with the ruffles at my 99c store... Im looking at my betta in his 10 gallon and im trying to imagine him LIVING in one of those bowls. He'd probably be lethargic (if not dead already) right now as the temp in my room is probably in the 60's.


----------



## Fawnleaf (Aug 31, 2010)

I got my new betta in that little ruffled bowl! They were temporary in the store, but also for sale! They had the bowls for sale with the bettas in them! At the time, my betta could hardly turn around let alone flare! I was actually suprised at how quickly he got to exploring the tank- the other betta went into shock of having more than 1/2 a gallon of water to swim in! But he's fine now. It was so depressing because I saw another fish, his fins were SOOO long! I was so suprised! I was going to get him, but I have plastic plants in my tank and I needed a short-ish finned betta. But I think he was sick. In Petco they sell the bettas in small round boxes! It's ridiculous!


----------



## ParadigmPenguin (Aug 29, 2010)

Fawnleaf said:


> I got my new betta in that little ruffled bowl! They were temporary in the store, but also for sale! They had the bowls for sale with the bettas in them! At the time, my betta could hardly turn around let alone flare! I was actually suprised at how quickly he got to exploring the tank- the other betta went into shock of having more than 1/2 a gallon of water to swim in! But he's fine now. It was so depressing because I saw another fish, his fins were SOOO long! I was so suprised! I was going to get him, but I have plastic plants in my tank and I needed a short-ish finned betta. But I think he was sick. In Petco they sell the bettas in small round boxes! It's ridiculous!


I had the exact same experience when I got my Betta from a small pet store. He came with a ridiculously small glass bowl. While walking up to the counter I mentioned that I wanted to buy a larger tank. The look she gave me suggested that she thought it was an incredibly bizarre request. 

Bettas are very popular amongst college students (like myself) which is almost a shame because they're usually considered maintenance free room decor.

If an inebriated student can't find his way back to his own room, he's certainly not going to be in any shape to perform water changes or monitor temperatures.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

So I stopped by petco on the way home from class to grab some brine shrimp for Nettle, and I TOLD myself I wouldn't stop to look at the bettas...

So of course I did, it it just made my heart HURT. I wished I had a hundred tanks and millions of dollars and all the time in the world, I would have bought every single last one... they had two females that couldn't have been older than a month and a half, they were only an inch long. :c It looked like they ran out of containers for them because they had a couple in those tiny containers they use to put aquarium salt in in the big tanks.

Some people were looking at them and commented on how there were dead ones.. I told them it was because they needed the warm water and a larger space (though I don't doubt there are many other reasons why). The girl nodded and moved on.. hopefully to either look at larger tanks or to bypass the "throwaway pet" completely.

It just makes me so sad sometimes.. they were packed onto the little shelf, and the water in some of them was clean, but not in all of them. They had so many they had to cram OTHER shelves to fit them all there.


----------



## Foxers (Mar 14, 2010)

hmm speaking of double tanks. i was given a dual tank from petsmart, ill find a pic, i removed the barrier, and put in live plants yada yada so yea, my baby gibson lives in there, and he seems happy. its about a gallon (.94) so meh i like it, its simple. im planning to get more ^^


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

omg! I have the second bowl and it's in my bathroom......with FAKE fish lol. Never even dreamed of putting a betta in that! 



Even the fake fish don't have enough room!lol


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

Mermaid Fish said:


> omg! I have the second bowl and it's in my bathroom......with FAKE fish lol. Never even dreamed of putting a betta in that!


Even the fake fish don't have enough room! lol


----------



## Mermaid Fish (Jul 10, 2010)

another one of those cat bowls


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

Really. A lava lamp bowl. That's horrible. That second one makes my heart hurt. People need to understand - bettas can't live in spaces they can't even turn around in. That is so unbelievably cruel. I mean, really. Comeon, use common sense here people!!


----------



## Josiee (Jul 29, 2010)

It's pictures like these that make me look at my 5gallon filtered, heated aquarium and feel glad that an animal in my care is THRIVING, not just surviving. Poor little fish


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

The first two bowls don't make since to me. Why would you want a bowl shaped like a o???? Or a SUPER tiny bowl not even big enough for a guppy. The last is no better than the rest, but could've been very cool if it was 2.5 or bigger.


----------



## Euphie101 (Aug 28, 2010)

[/URL]Come on now, bettas will jump right out of this!







Can they even breathe...

These are some more betta bowls. Made me very sad.


----------



## firefly0101 (Sep 6, 2010)

WE use the second bowl as a temporary tank at work. That's where they sit (on a lighted shelf) until they're bought.


----------



## Capricorn (Sep 4, 2010)

@Euphie; The second picture (with the plant) would make a neat pot... for a plant with no fish in it. >.> Some designers just need to.. not design.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

I LOVE the one with the figures holding the bowl!! Now only if they made that a 3 gal. (or so) bowl, they would have something, IMO!!!


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Lion Mom said:


> I LOVE the one with the figures holding the bowl!! Now only if they made that a 3 gal. (or so) bowl, they would have something, IMO!!!


If it was a 2.5 gal i'd love it


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I'd love the kitty one if it was like 2.5g with a lid.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...oto_albums/32/Betta_best_edited_small.jpg&t=1
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:29&biw=1667&bih=713
http://www.thatpetplace.com/images/presentation/199225.jpg
http://www.petwell.com.hk/f235.aquarium.jpg
http://aquaterras.com/images/BettaBowlP43850.jpg


THE SECOND TO LAST is the worst one


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

!!! Did a search for "betta bowl" on petco's site...








I wonder who would pay $50 to buy a tiny betta torture chamber. I mean, with that kind of money you can buy a 10 gal + Decor!!! Seriously?


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

I want the 3rd one for a change bowl lol.


----------



## rejohnson53 (Sep 13, 2009)

zelilaa said:


> http://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:...oto_albums/32/Betta_best_edited_small.jpg&t=1
> http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ndsp=41&ved=1t:429,r:19,s:29&biw=1667&bih=713
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/images/presentation/199225.jpg
> http://www.petwell.com.hk/f235.aquarium.jpg
> ...


O.O

I almost died when I was that second-to-last one.

I actually have the ruffle bowl from the first post, but I use it as a place to put my fish during the 5 mins between water changes, NEVER as a permanent home. No thank you Petco, I think I'll stick with my 3 gal.

But in my opinion, this is the absolute worst... (maybe the second worst after that stupid penguin bowl... /shudders)


----------



## betta99 (Aug 16, 2010)

omg. even a "small puddle" holds more water than those things. the betta can't even turn around! i couldn't even fit my fist in one of those. those tanks are as good as the cups the bettas come in!


----------



## fishman12 (Sep 1, 2010)

I saw this .42 gallon lava lamp type aquarium. That and the ipod one look preety cool, but are horrible for a fish. The only reason people buy those is because they look nice...


----------



## ReyesBetta (Aug 31, 2010)

When I say change bowl, I meant to use for my change ($) lol not for changing water.


----------



## sdg30064 (Sep 5, 2010)

This is sold as a divdeable tank for two Bettas with everything "needed" for their enviroment! The only thing I use these for is holding a single fish during water change....And they call it a large!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I use a lot of divider tanks, but I usually have more bettas than you (breeder ). But IMO 2.5 gallon, heated, filtered, with live plants is the absolute best setup ever!! Like I said, small enough to resemble a natural habitat (which are small sections or areas of large ponds and rice fileds) and big enough to not worry about water quality. I like how betta bowls look to be honest but I hate how bad they are!!! If they were a couple more gallons it would great!!!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

I remember seeing a round glass bowl in a yard sale a few years ago. I swear the thing could have held 4-5 gallons - no kidding. Ah, I wish I got it. Give it an all natural look with a few live plants and it would look stunning. It was only like $5 I think. But back then I didnt have the betta bug. 

EDIT: It looked like this one but a bit bigger


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

MrVampire181 said:


> I use a lot of divider tanks, but I usually have more bettas than you (breeder ). But IMO 2.5 gallon, heated, filtered, with live plants is the absolute best setup ever!! Like I said, small enough to resemble a natural habitat (which are small sections or areas of large ponds and rice fileds) and big enough to not worry about water quality. I like how betta bowls look to be honest but I hate how bad they are!!! If they were a couple more gallons it would great!!!


 OMG! i have a 2.5 gal with fake and live plants and natural gravel and filtered and kept at 77-78 degrees 24/7! hee hee. i have deh perfect set up ;3


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

zelilaa said:


> OMG! i have a 2.5 gal with fake and live plants and natural gravel and filtered and kept at 77-78 degrees 24/7! hee hee. i have deh perfect set up ;3


 Yup. Male bettas seem to have trouble swimming around they're "territory" in anything larger than 10 gallons, but they sure do LOVE nice large tanks.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

*facepalm* to all of those tanks . . . . 

I keep my fishies in 2.5's and rubbermaids. Compared to some of those erm - candleholders? - my babies have lots of room to swim. I cringe whenever I see those things.


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

So it would be bad to keep a betta in a lets say, 55 gallon community tank? Wont he only mark a section of the tank as his territory? Because when I move out of my parents house and get my own place I would like to have a big community tank with a betta.


----------



## Ajones108 (Jul 7, 2010)

You can get a 55 gallon tank and stock it with 1 male betta and a couple other fish that the betta can live with in a tank that big. Otos, ghost shimp, corys... Someone else can give you a little more information on this. I recommend having the tank heavily planted with lots of hiding places though if you're wanting to make it a community tank.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

I saw a bowl at me LPS today and immediately thought of this thread. I kid you not, it held A CUP'S worth of water. I cringed.


----------



## ashleyy (Sep 10, 2010)

yup, i was really impressed with the lady at the pet store when she was helping my boyfriend picking out guppies because she seemed to be really knowledgeable. so i decided to ask her about bettas and she said she has 4. i asked what size tank they are in she said, "tank? i keep them in vases...they are puddle fish, they dont need tanks." she changes their water once a month and feeds them once a week. no heater. she said "um...what? they dont need that..."

needless to say... i wasnt impressed with her anymore.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I've seen 8 ounce bowls. Heck the cup they're already in is at least 11 ounces!! The smallest I put a betta in is a 16 ounce cup with 1 inch of water for maybe 30 minuets during a water change.


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

the smallest i put mine in was a 1/4 gallon fgor 14 minutes while switching him from a 2 gal bowl to a 2.5 gal rectangular tank


----------



## Lamia (Sep 11, 2010)

*seriously*










saw this at wallyworld today


----------

